# How do you write some of these words with their accents?



## Dimplezz89

I'm writing a story and a lot of the words I am using are Turkish. I installed that whole International Keyboard thing on my computer but it only gave some of the ALT combinations. There was one I couldnt find which was s with the curved line under it, does anyone know what combination I have to use to put that in there?


----------



## Volcano

*Do you mean ş ?*


----------



## Dimplezz89

Volcano said:


> *Do you mean ş ?*


 
Yes, in Microsoft word what would I use to make it look like that?


----------



## Volcano

*Copy and paste, from here Ş ş*


----------



## Dimplezz89

Volcano said:


> *Copy and paste, from here Ş ş*


 
Ive been doing that but I wanted to know the keys Id have to use to do it on my own.


----------



## cyberpedant

Lexilogos has all the characters you'd ever want. Only problem is its interface is in French (maybe there's an English version but I haven't looked)
http://www.lexilogos.com/turc_langue_dictionnaires.htm
çğöşü


----------



## cyberpedant

I don't know what codes you'd have to type to find those characters. Perhaps some of the other forer@s can help.


----------



## Dimplezz89

cyberpedant said:


> Lexilogos has all the characters you'd ever want. Only problem is its interface is in French (maybe there's an English version but I haven't looked)
> çğöşü


 

I actually found the english version of it but of course it only allows you to type with the symbols it doesnt tell you how to type them, which doesnt help me because its basically the cut and paste approach. But thank you though.


----------



## CapnPrep

If you are using Word 2003/2007, try ALT+0351. If that doesn't work, other possible solutions can be found on that page.


----------



## cyberpedant

Excellent reference, CapnPrep! I don't believe it has been documented in our resources section, so I hope one of our esteemed moderators will take note and include it. Here's the link to the home page (from Penn State University) Computing with Accents, Symbols and Foreign Scripts:
http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/international/index.html


----------



## Dimplezz89

CapnPrep said:


> If you are using Word 2003/2007, try If that doesn't work, other possible solutions can be found on that page.


 
Thank You so much I love when I ask for help and actually get it. And I'm not saying nobody didnt help me I mean with other sites.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Hi,
you could also try to add the language to your keyboard (if you are a PC user, right click the language icon on the lower right hand corer of your screen, then click _settings_ then _add_). Then, of course, you'd have to change keyboard layouts everytime you need to type sth in Turkish, but if you need to insert a lot of text, it's worth the trouble.


----------

